# Elantech Touchpad reported as Logitech

## 3Miro

Hi, I have a problem with my Elantech touchpad being reported as a generic Logitech device. The strange part is that the touchpad mostly works. I can point and click even tap-click, however, I cannot scroll in any way.

Under Ubuntu 11.10 with kernel 3.0.0:

```
#cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=000e Version=0000

N: Name="ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio2/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input8

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse1 event8 

B: PROP=8

B: EV=b

B: KEY=6420 30000 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=260800011000003

```

Under Gentoo with kernel 3.0.6:

```
#cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0001 Version=0063

N: Name="PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio2/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse1 event7 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

```

I have CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH enabled in my kernel:

```
$ grep -i mouse_ps2 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

```

I also tried:

```
# dmesg | grep -i elan

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i elan

# xinput list

� Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

�   ��� Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

�   ��� PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse                  id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

�   ��� PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE
```

If I try

```
cat /dev/input/mouse1
```

then I get response except for the two-finder scroll (movement, tap, buttons and edges respond).[/quote]

I searched for a solution on the forum, but the posts either only mention Elantech in passing (while dealing with Alps) or they are outdated from 2008 or earlier.

----------

## netfab

Hi,

Same problem here on my netbook. This is kernel bug #27442 (unfortunately still down).

I had to patch the gentoo-sources-2.6.38 with a patch coming from that bug. See for example this arch thread.

----------

## 3Miro

Thanks for the reply netfab. Apparently the patch doesn't work with newer kernels and I don't want to go back to 2.6.38. The problem is patched in Ubuntu 11.10 (this is actually a System76 machine), so hopefully the patch will soon be incorporated into 3.0.x for everyone.

----------

